# Columnist Rips SATRAD



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

http://www.suntimes.com/news/otherviews/1453664,CST-EDT-open28b.article


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

The main complaint of the columnist is that Internet radio offers more options and interactivity for "free". Well, that's great if you are sitting at your computer, but not for your car. Besides not (yet) having broadband in the car, you really don't want interactive services there, either. Banking on satellite subscribers from new car sales is a bad idea in the current economic climate, but there are plenty of opportunities for sellign aftermarket radios.


----------

